# Locomotive and DCC Sound Decoder Combination



## Voyagr12 (Mar 29, 2017)

So I am looking at this Loco:
https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Athearn-HO-77902-GP50-Ph-I-Tri-Rail-p/ath-77902.htm 

Now it states plug and play ready for dcc. I would like sound so looking at the following Sound decoder:
https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Soundtraxx-882004-Econami-Plug-Play-Decoder-Diesel-p/stx-882004.htm

I will select a speaker as well but my question is that I am concerned the site states loco is DCC Ready with a plug and play but that sound decoder doesn't look it has a plug but rather solder spots for wires. Basically, I would like to know how this decoder connects to a DCC ready loco that shows plug and play? 

Also any reason not to go with this decoder?

Thanks a bunch!

And I realize there are lots of info out there about DCC wiring but just do not understand how it relates to this specific loco and this specific decoder.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The loco is DCC ready,not sound ready.It should have an eight pin connector for easy DCC retrofit.

The shown decoder doesn't use the eight pin plug.You have to remove the original Athearn board and wire this decoder in place of.A little soldering required but generally not much of a problem.

The speaker may be more of a problem as the frame may need a little machining to allow a nice installation.The speaker sounds better with a proper enclosure wich needs some room.

The decoder is a good product wich comes with complete installation instructions.However,I can't tell if the Athearn has the room for it,my installs were in Kato's.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

That decoder needs to be wired in. You want a decoder with the matching plug for the loco.
Something like this is what you may thinking of.

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Digitrax-N-Premium-1-Amp-Sound-Decoder-p/dig-sdxn136ps.htm


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

That decoder is not plug and play.It will require you to replace the factory circuit board with the new one. There are sound decoders that will plug in to the Athearn 9 pin plug or the 8 pin plug. Digitrax and MRC for sure are two manufacturers that make plug in sound decoders. Digitrax has a decoder selector on their website. You just select your scale,loco manufacturer and engine type and it will show you all the decoders,non-sound and sound that Digitrax makes for that engine.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As BJ says this is a straight board replacement job. In fact no soldering is required, Athearn use plastic slide on keepers to hold the wires but soldering would be more secure. You could use a plug in 8 pin but the advantage of using the board is it gives a neater less cramped installation. IMO the Tsunami will give a far better sound that a Digitrax or MRC. The speaker wires will need soldering. No machining is needed for the speaker as a rear mounted screw in weight is removed to accommodate it. Secure it with double sided tape.

I did a identical GP15. Even if you haven't done one before it is quite easy. Just be sure to identity the wires correctly when connecting them to the board as there's no colour coding, they're all black. You'll need a speaker like this.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I replaced the speaker that came my digitrax sound decoder with a iPhone 4 speaker. The difference was night and day! Cycleops has mentioned Sugar cube speakers also. Cycleops would either the iPhone or sugar cubes fit? I think they would sound significantly better! My fit was into a Berk tender so I had a lot of room to maneuver. It was set up to use one or two of the digitrax speakers or I could plug in the iPhone speaker. The Digitrax speakers are in a drawer now.


----------



## Voyagr12 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. After reading all of your posts I was going to go with my original plan but then got to thinking a bit more and thought about Jerry's suggestion of using this:
https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Digitrax-N-Premium-1-Amp-Sound-Decoder-p/dig-sdxn136ps.htm

Seems like it should work for me. This locomotive is actually for my daughter who for now will most likely not care to much about the quality of sound. 

The replacement of the board does not scare me at all and would really have no issue but does just seem simpler for now to just plug it in and let her run the loco.

Unless anyone really has a strong suggestion not to go with the above. 

Have a great day!
Greg


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Here is a lower cost version as well. I am not suggesting they are the best to use, just examples of the design that plugs in. I am sure there are other brands that do that as well. You will need to select a brand/model that best matches your need.


----------



## Voyagr12 (Mar 29, 2017)

I guess my confusion is that so many decoders are just wires hanging out there without the little plug for the plug and play. Is that a problem? Do these decoders usually come with the plug? they just show the bare wires in the photos? 

For instance I am looking at this:
https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Soundtraxx-882002-Econami-Decoder-Diesel-p/stx-882002.htm

Is that more than I need or exactly what I need. But need the speaker yet then of course?


----------



## Voyagr12 (Mar 29, 2017)

I think I may have just answered my question. I just found this:

https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/SoundTraxx-810123-NMRA-Compatible-8-Pin-Connector-p/stx-810123.htm

Is the above a required item or do the wires simply plug into the plug and play on the loco with no need for the above?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The second one is the eight pin plug alone that needs installing to a basic wired decoder if you still want to use the original loco's plug.Skilled soldering required though,the pins are so close together and you must avoid melting the plastic...not easy,believe me.

The decoder shown is a hard wired version where the wires are soldered directly to the loco's components upon removal of the original board.Resistors are usually required for the lights.

If you check with Soundtraxx,the same decoder may be available with the eight pin connector.In this case,you wouldn't need resistors since the original board already has them.Room may be a problem though.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Many decoders do not have the plug included. You have check that to see if it is wired with the plug. If not you can solder the plug to the wires then plug it in.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just go for the replacement board version, as BJ says soldering onto a blank plug is not easy and not necessary.

Yes Lemonhawk the sugar cubes can often out perform bigger speakers.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Something to keep in mind is that Athearn engines still use 1.5 volt bulbs, where-as most all other manufacturers have converted to LEDs. The factory Athearn board has voltage regulators on the bottom of the board to control the bulbs directly. 

If you are planning on scrapping the factory board, your new decoder may or may not (probably not these days) support 1.5 volt bulbs directly. If that is the case, you will have to install your own resistor on each of the bulbs so you don't blow them out.

Mark.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The Tsunami board does support the Athearn bulbs Mark.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Athearn's original light bulbs are notoriously short lived anyway,so...while at it...going for LEDs sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Eusjim (Dec 16, 2014)

*iPhone speaker*



Lemonhawk said:


> I replaced the speaker that came my digitrax sound decoder with a iPhone 4 speaker. The difference was night and day! Cycleops has mentioned Sugar cube speakers also. Cycleops would either the iPhone or sugar cubes fit? I think they would sound significantly better! My fit was into a Berk tender so I had a lot of room to maneuver. It was set up to use one or two of the digitrax speakers or I could plug in the iPhone speaker. The Digitrax speakers are in a drawer now.


I found in general that the iphone speaker is too big. Not necessarily this train in particular. Did you cut off some of the speaker plastic?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

No since it was it a tender I had room for everything


----------

